# Root PW probleme

## Fluxi

Hallo, 

Ich versuche seid ein paar tagen gentoo auf meinen rechner zuinstallieren. Weil ich mir das mal anschauen wollte (vorher FreeBSD,ObenBSD).

So nun habe ich das problem sobald ich das system neustarte geht mein root mal und mal nicht. Also es kann mal sein das ich den rechner 10 mal neustarten muß, damit ich mich als root anmelden kann auf der konsole. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Fluxi,

wieso machst du sowas? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es da eine Beschränkung gibt ob man sich auf der Konsole als root anmelden kann... irgendwas stand dazu mal im Sicherheitshandbuch... schau dort mal unter Punkt 2.d Einschränkung der Konsolenbenutzung. Und überprüf deine Konfigurationsdateien.

Aber mich verwundert das, weil diese Einstellungen bei einer normalen Installation eigentlich nicht gesetzt sein sollten. Hast du diesbezüglich denn irgendwas eingestellt? Vielleicht erläuterst du ein wenig wie oder welches Gentoo du installiert hast. Es klingt alles so nach einem zufällig auftretenden Fehler oder einer Raec Condition.

Probiere mal dich nicht direkt als root anmelden sondern über einen User in der wheel Gruppe von dem aus du dich mit su zum root emporheben kannst.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich mein mich dunkel daran zu erinnern das ich irgendwo auch mal so ein problem hatte, als user konnte ich mich anmelden, als root dagegen nicht. soweit ich mich erinnere war das zum zeitpunkt einer pam umstellung, ich glaub shadow und/oder cracklib mussten neu gebaut werden.

----------

## Fluxi

Hallo, also in die Richtung hab ich noch nichts eingestellt bzw irgendwas eingeschränkt. Im moment is jetzt 2008.0 (Genkernel 2.6.25-r7) mit stage3-x86. Und installiert habe ich jetzt vielleicht schon so 5-6 mal  :Smile: . Und das genau nach dem Handbuch. Und sonst hab ich auch noch nichts installiert, da ich auch wenn ich mich mit einem normalen user anmelde nicht in den root gehen kann.

----------

## schachti

Was genau heisst denn "es geht nicht"? Welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst Du, was steht im Syslog?

----------

## Fluxi

Naja, pw ist falsch mehr sagt er nicht.

----------

## Necoro

Geht es denn nur beim normalen Login als root nicht? - Oder auch bei nem "su"?

----------

## haegar87

Ich nehme aber mal an, dass du schon den Punkt "passwd" bei der Installation nicht übersprungen hast oder?

(Ist mir mal passiert, war seeehr peinlich =)

Und falls du dich per "su" anmelden willst, muss der Benutzer auch in der Gruppe "wheel" sein, sonst kriegst du immer nur einen Fehler!

Ansonsten bin ich ratlos  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

welche zeichen enhält dein root password?

yz, sonderzeichen, umlaute?

----------

## Fluxi

Hallo, 

also passwd hab ich nicht vergessen  :Smile:  es geht ja ab und zu mal. Und mit SU geht auch nix wenn ich mich net anmelden kann. Wenn ich mit root drauf komme geht auch su. Und pw hab ich auch schonmal anderes genommen nur zahlen oder ein wort. Hab ja schon paar mal installiert. :-/

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du schon mal ein 

```
etc-update
```

 oder alternativ "dispatch-conf" durchgeführt?

oder auch generell das System schon mal auf einen aktuellen Zustand gebracht?

----------

## schachti

Wie schon oben geschrieben: steht vielleicht etwas hilfreiches im Syslog?

Kann es sein, dass vielleicht schlicht eine Taste Deiner Tastatur eine Macke hat und nicht richtig funktioniert?

----------

## Fluxi

So, nach viel suchen geht jetzt alles. Der fehler kommt komischer weiße nur wenn ich nicht beim ersten login nach der installation nicht sofort einen User anlege. Aber jetzt läuft alles.

Nur steh ich jetzt vor dem problem. Wie bekomme ich Xfce4 komplett auf deutsch  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Eine Suche nach xfce deutsch im deutschen Forum brachte innerhalb weniger Sekunden unter anderem die folgenden 3 Treffer:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703336-highlight-xfce+deutsch.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-678428-highlight-xfce+deutsch.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-224508-highlight-xfce+deutsch.html

Da ist bestimmt ein hilfreicher Thread bei.   :Wink: 

----------

## Fluxi

Ja danke die anderen 2 hatte ich schon durch nur den letzten hat ich net gesehen  :Smile:  mal gucken obs hinhaut.

----------

